

No Love For Linux in Mozilla's upcoming Web Apps marketplace - aeurielesn
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744193

======
piquadrat
Have you even read through the discussion on the bug? They are actively
working on getting in Linux support. They may have prioritized Win & Mac for
several reasons, but that's just market realities, not "no love" (I say this
as a 10+ years Linux desktop user).

~~~
aeurielesn
Yes, I read through it and followed the conversation. I am not pretty sure you
can say they were actively working on it. Yes, they prioritize on Win & Mac,
but it seemed that Linux wasn't even in the loop.

------
bunderbunder
When it comes to defining where their priorities need to be, the word
"marketplace" says it all.

In order to ensure that app developers get the best chance they can have at
being successful, the most lucrative demographics simply have to be
prioritized, even at the expense of the least lucrative ones. Doing otherwise
would send a signal to app developers that their interests are not being taken
to heart, which would in turn discourage them from developing for the
platform, which would in turn mean it's more likely to flop.

